# Fingertricks of a 3-style commutator



## Daikaigan (May 17, 2021)

I have an Excel sheet from a Youtuber which has a list of all 3-style commutators for the UFR buffer. The alg for UFL-DFL (D-U) is [R' U' R: [F2', R' U R U']], but I'm a bit confused on how I'm supposed to execute this alg.


----------



## abunickabhi (May 17, 2021)

Daikaigan said:


> I have an Excel sheet from a Youtuber which has a list of all 3-style commutators for the UFR buffer. The alg for UFL-DFL (D-U) is [R' U' R: [F2', R' U R U']], but I'm a bit confused on how I'm supposed to execute this alg.



I guess the alg is taken from the Youtuber called Jperm.
The alg is not that great.
A better and faster alg is [U' : [R B R', F2]], which you can execute easily by doing x' and doing the alg.

Happy BLDing!


----------



## Habsen (May 17, 2021)

Daikaigan said:


> I have an Excel sheet from a Youtuber which has a list of all 3-style commutators for the UFR buffer. The alg for UFL-DFL (D-U) is [R' U' R: [F2', R' U R U']], but I'm a bit confused on how I'm supposed to execute this alg.


Start with your right thumb on top and do the final U move with a left index finger push because your right hand is not in home grip. This way you can do all the RU moves regripless. Note that six moves are cancelled in the end. The F2 can be done with your right ring finger (2x F'). You could also learn to double flick F2 with pinky ring, but that might take some practice.


----------

